# Spiegelung in Auge entfernen



## nonius (30. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und auch mit Photoshop noch nicht sehr vertraut. Daher bitte ich um Nachsicht und freue mich über _ausführliche_ Beschreibungen... Jetzt zu meinem Problem: Ich habe ein Kinderfoto, bei dem die Augen vor lauter Spiegelung "blind" wirken, so dass ich die Spiegelung wegretuschieren möchte. Ich habe hier und im weiteren Internet bereits ausgiebig gesucht, aber bin mit den Ergebnissen nicht so richtig weitergekommen, weil ich es entweder nicht kapiert habe, wenn die Anleitung zu kurz war oder ich mit dem Effekt nicht zufrieden war. Kurzum: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einmal Schritt für Schritt erklären könnte, wie ich die Spiegelung entfernen kann und das Auge trotzdem "wach" aussieht hinterher. Ich versuche das Bild anzuhängen.






Danke für Eure Vorschläge und Tipps!
Gruß nonius


----------



## Fredkid (3. September 2011)

Hallo nonius,

da bei dem Bild die Augen schon fast so aussehen als ob das kleine Kind glasaugen hat glaube ich nicht das du ohne externe Bilder weiterkommst. Du könntest vieleicht ein Bild mit einem Auge nehmen die Augen rausschneiden und in deinem Bild einfügen. An den Kanten sollstest du einen weichen Radierer nehmen und ein wenig mit der Transparenz spielen... wenn du das richtige "Augenmotiv" nimmst denke ich du kannst damit dein Problem beheben...

Liebe Grüße
Fredkid


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. September 2011)

Hi,
es müsste reichen wenn du einfach auf einer neuen Ebene mit der Augenfarbe drüber malst und dann noch ein wenig partiell die Deckkraft reduzierst damit die Augen noch ein wenig Reflex aufweisen. Ganz ohne siehts unrealistisch aus.

Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. September 2011)

Unabhängig von der rein technischen Frage, wie man Augen retuschiert, gebe ich dir zu bedenken, dass diese glasigen Augen bei einem Baby völlig normal sind und letztlich ein gutes Zeichen. Das Baby ist zufrieden und ruhig und "schaltet innerlich ab", auch wenn es die Augen noch offen hat.
So gesehen ist dein Eindruck, dass das Baby "blind" aussieht im übertragenen Sinn ganz richtig und irgendwie auch gut so.

Ich kann natürlich nicht beurteilen, warum dich dieser Gemütszustand im Bild stört. Aber vielleicht bringt dich mein Kommentar doch nochmal zum Nachdenken, ob die Retusche wirklich nötig und wünschenswert ist. Ich jedenfalls finde diesen verträumten, entrückten Blick sehr hübsch. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## nonius (4. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Vorschläge. 
Auch wenn ich das Objetk täglich vor mir habe, ist es gar nicht so einfach, einen Moment zu erwischen, wo mal die Äuglein auf sind. Vielleicht taste ich mich erstmal mit dem ausmalen der Augen auf einer anderen Ebene mit unterschiedlicher Deckkraft heran. Gibt es hierfür irgendwo ein geeignetes Tutorial, was ihr empfehlen könnt für den Umgang und Retuschen auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen? Ein paar Sachen habe ich schon mal probiert, aber vielleicht ist es ganz hilfreich, wenn man nochmal jemandem über die Schulter schauen könnte.

Wie gesagt stecke ich noch ziemlich in den Anfängen. Falls ich ein für mich zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis habe, melde ich mich hier wieder. Das könnte aber auch noch etwas dauern.

Danke auch für den Einwand, ob die Retusche überhaupt notwendig ist. Ich bin beim Betrachten dieses Bildes irgendwie immer an den Augen hängen geblieben. Allerdings habe ich jetzt auch schon andere Stimmen gehört, die das überhaupt nicht störend finden. Ich betrachte das jetzt also mal zumindest als Übungsaufgabe, um PS etwas näher kennen zu lernen. Es freut mich aber, dass das Bild auch bereits ohne weitere Retusche "wirkt"...

Grüße
Rainer


----------

